# Can I feed my cows cut grass



## Brisket (Sep 29, 2007)

I want to feed two cows some fresh cut grass and one of them is pregnant 8.5 months and the other five months. The grass is just plain lawn grass, a mix of 20% Clover is mixed in. The grass is about five inches long and there has been no fertelizer used on the grass in the last two years. I was just going to mow it and mix it in with the grass that I am feeding them right now. Am now feeding them out of the marshmellow alpha and timothy or just feed it straight to them or with grain 50/50. I would cut the grass with the lawn mower and feed it to the cows within two minutes, literally. thanks for any help.


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

Shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## TSYORK (Mar 16, 2006)

Not to be smart, but isn't that what hay is, cut grass? I think it should be more than fine.


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

I feed my boys rake grass after mowing the front lawn. Been doing it for several summers and with no ill affects. I know they get excited when the riding lawnmower fires up...no worries..


----------



## BeltieBandit (Jan 22, 2008)

In general, it is okay to feed cattle cut grass, as long as you take the precautions you listed.


----------



## furholler (Feb 1, 2005)

We do it all the time, they love it. We also feed the weeds and stuff we pull from the garden. They gobble it up. The only difference is that your providing the labor. Otherwise the cow provides the labor, either way, it gets harvested.


----------



## Brisket (Sep 29, 2007)

Thanks alot guys, just wanted to make sure it was o.k to do. Well do the first feed tomorrow morning or evening.


----------



## narenta (Aug 11, 2006)

If you let grass dry overnight, it will dry enough to rake smoother and more palatable then fully green cut. I've fed both ways and prefer to dry over night unless amount is small. Then I just throw over fence.


----------



## homefarm (Jan 27, 2008)

I Have Feed Clippings they love it (haylege is almost the same) not to much clover can cause bloat no herbicides or pestisides remember you are what you eat....homefarm....


----------

